# Singletrails bei Säckingen,Wehr,Murg,Todtmoos,Hotzenwald ?



## MEGATEC (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mal wissen ob hier ein paar Leute sind die gute&schöne Singletrails in der genannten Gegend kennen ?

Sind letztes WE diese Tour hier gefahren :
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33753.html
und waren voll begeistert vom Trail von Todtmoos Au bis an die Wehratalsperre !

Wer kennt noch ähnliche Trails in der Umgebung ?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## chef-fred (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo!
 hier einige hinweise:

 - auf 
www.bikepoint.ch
sin einige touren zu finden - empfehlenswert ist die pirschweg, eggberg-trail...tour, allerdings "technisch" schon anspruchsvoller und bei nässe ernsthaft gefährlich!
- vom ride magazine eine singletrail map für nord-aargau incl. abschnitten im hotzenwald
- säckingen hat auf der offiziellen homepage einige - lieblos zusammengestellte - touren; eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert

viel spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (5. Oktober 2009)

chef-fred schrieb:


> hallo!
> hier einige hinweise:
> 
> - auf
> ...



MERCI ! 

Aber: Wo bitte ist auf der Bikepoint Seite eine Tour zu finden ??
Das ist eine reine Firmenseite eines Veloshops...
Touren gibts da keine zu sehen..

Den Eggbergtrail kenn ich, sind wir schon nen paar mal gefahren. Der ist aber so langsam "ausgelutscht" und macht keinen rechten Spaß mehr..

Nach dem Ride Magazin Maps werd ich mich mal umsehen....

Das Säckingen nix zu bieten hat, außer der seltsamen Tour die die Sabine Spitz ausgeknobelt hat, ist leider auch bekannt.. 

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mit Hilfe von Schwarzwaldvereins Wanderkarten mal alle Wege die der Hotzenwald so bietet, abgegrast. 
Herausgekommen ist z.B. die Tour hier : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44075.html

Wenn es meine Zeit zulässt, werd ich die restlichen Touren die sich in meinem GPS Logger befindet, auch mal online stellen !


----------



## switcher (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin, das Elend in dieser Gegend ist, dass es nix zusammenhängedes gibt. Die Pirschpfadroute inkl. Eggberg ist schon das Highlight. Was den Eggberg angeht muss ich sagen, dass ich ihn momentan als sehr attraktiv finde. Wenn ich mir überleg, dass dieser Trail wohl nur von ein paar Leuten in Form gebracht wird, Respekt. Es wäre halt nett, das Potential des Eggbergs durch weitere Trails auszuschöpfen. Aber fang da mal an zu bauen, da hast du nicht nur die Keiler am Arsch. Wir fahren zum biken inzwischen in andere Gebiete oder halt auch Parks.


----------



## chef-fred (6. Oktober 2009)

hi nochmal,
 bitte bei bikepoint nochmal genau schauen:
1. www.bikepoint.ch
2. auf der startseite "Wir haben einige GPS-Touren ins Netz gestellt: Klick hier!" - der link lässt sich leider nicht kopieren.

noch ne ergänzung: auf traildevils.ch sind auf schweizer seite einige trails gelistet.

ich kann switcher nur beipflichten, habe noch keinen der eggberg-trail-betreiber gesehen...

!!falls es was vergleichbares zum eggberg-trail gibt, würde mich das sehr interssieren!!


----------



## punky (8. Oktober 2009)

Wo finde ich denn die "seltsame" Tour die Sabine Spitz ausgeknobelt hat? Bei den Tourenvorschlägen von Bad Säckingen finde ich keinerlei Hinweis von wem diese stammen.


----------



## Eike. (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs ehrlich vor deinem Hinweis auch nicht gefunden. Hier ist der Direktlink zu den MTB-Routen.


----------



## MEGATEC (9. Oktober 2009)

punky schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die "seltsame" Tour die Sabine Spitz ausgeknobelt hat? Bei den Tourenvorschlägen von Bad Säckingen finde ich keinerlei Hinweis von wem diese stammen.



Das ist sie - war diesen Sommer mal im Südkurier als Tourenkarte mit dabei :
www.suedkurier.de/_/tools/pdfpage.html?arid=3789585 

Wo sie nun auf der Bad Säckingen Seite zu finden ist, weis ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Santacruz69 (28. Dezember 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> MERCI !
> 
> Aber: Wo bitte ist auf der Bikepoint Seite eine Tour zu finden ??
> Das ist eine reine Firmenseite eines Veloshops...
> ...


 
Also ich fahr zu 99%, wenn ich in der Umgebung fahre, den Eggbergtrail. Das Tempo machts! Ausgelutscht bin eher ich wenn ich unten bin  !
Das Risiko einen der "Red Socks" vor das Vorderrad zu bekommen erachte ich im übrigen auf diesem Trail als sehr Gering, weil halt wirklich zum größten Teil als MTB Strecke angelegt.


----------



## viergelenker (5. März 2010)

Hey ich stell einfach mal hier meine Frage, ich weiß nicht wie man ein neues Thema beginnt :>
Ich fahre Anfang Juni nach Todtmoos(Eigentlich nicht zum Biken). Nun habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass es sehr viele Trails dort gibt! Daher meine Frage: Ich besitze ein Specialized Demo 8 mit 200 mm Federweg vorn und hinten und bin normal sportlich. Gibt es dort trails die mit nem DH bike spaß machen? Und komm ich mit so einem Fahrrad auch wieder zurück? (Gondel, außenrum mit mäßiger Steigung oder so) Wäre nett wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet! Grüße Viergelenker


----------



## MEGATEC (5. März 2010)

viergelenker schrieb:


> Hey ich stell einfach mal hier meine Frage, ich weiß nicht wie man ein neues Thema beginnt :>
> Ich fahre Anfang Juni nach Todtmoos(Eigentlich nicht zum Biken). Nun habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass es sehr viele Trails dort gibt! Daher meine Frage: Ich besitze ein Specialized Demo 8 mit 200 mm Federweg vorn und hinten und bin normal sportlich. Gibt es dort trails die mit nem DH bike spaß machen? Und komm ich mit so einem Fahrrad auch wieder zurück? (Gondel, außenrum mit mäßiger Steigung oder so) Wäre nett wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet! Grüße Viergelenker



Na da wirst Du ganz gewaltig Pech haben !
Es gibt zwar viele Trails, aber wer runter will muß zuerst hochtreten 

Alternative : http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/

Das ist von Todtmoos gerademal 20min Autofahrt / 35min Busfahrt weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (5. März 2010)

Mit 200mm bist du definitiv overdressed und die Strecke von Säckingen nach Todtmoos wäre eine Höllenqual. Wenn du Trails (auch Eggberg) fahren willst ist es sinnvoll das Auto z.B. in Säckingen am Waldbad zu deponieren und dann erst die Auffahrt und im Anschluss die Abfahrt zu machen. Solltest du noch nähere Infos bzgl. meinem pers. Highlight haben (Pirschpfad mit anschl.Eggberg) kannst du mich nochmal anfragen.
Was mir jetzt auch noch einfällt und vom Vorredner schon erwähnt wurde ist der Bikepark in Todtnau. Dieser ist unter neuer Führung und im besten Fall ab April geöffnet.


----------



## CocoCalida (5. März 2010)

Hmm okay schade, ich hab nur das eine Bike, nen Enduro wäre schon mal eine gute Anschaffung  Hey aber das mit dem Bikepark ist ja der Hammer! Ich fahr eh mit dem Auto hin, von daher sind ja 20 minuten nix  Okay dann werde ich vermutlich dort bisschen fahren, wollte da eh schon längst mal hin und das ist besser als sich so zu quälen  Dann danke ich für die Tipps! Grüße Viergelenker


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (7. April 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Das ist sie - war diesen Sommer mal im Südkurier als Tourenkarte mit dabei :
> www.suedkurier.de/_/tools/pdfpage.html?arid=3789585
> 
> Wo sie nun auf der Bad Säckingen Seite zu finden ist, weis ich nicht mehr...


 

So ne Standart-Tour, die wir auch hin und wieder streifen


----------



## dom-fr (2. Mai 2010)

switcher schrieb:


> Mit 200mm bist du definitiv overdressed und die Strecke von Säckingen nach Todtmoos wäre eine Höllenqual. Wenn du Trails (auch Eggberg) fahren willst ist es sinnvoll das Auto z.B. in Säckingen am Waldbad zu deponieren und dann erst die Auffahrt und im Anschluss die Abfahrt zu machen. Solltest du noch nähere Infos bzgl. meinem pers. Highlight haben (Pirschpfad mit anschl.Eggberg) kannst du mich nochmal anfragen.
> Was mir jetzt auch noch einfällt und vom Vorredner schon erwähnt wurde ist der Bikepark in Todtnau. Dieser ist unter neuer Führung und im besten Fall ab April geöffnet.



@ switcher:
Hi! Bin neu hier in der Gegend. Wäre cool, wenn Du mir mal Dein pers. Highlight (s.o.) zeigen könntest. ->PM


----------



## Vostep (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Megatec
kann man an die Hotzenwaldtour den Eggbergtrail dranhängen. Hast du vom Eggbergtrail zufällig einen Track fürs Garmin. Wenns Wetter mitspielt wollen wir am langen Wochenende (13.-16.05) die Tour machen.


----------



## MEGATEC (7. Mai 2010)

Hi, nein die lässt sich nicht kombinieren zu weit auseinander.

Zudem möchte ich keine GPS Daten des Eggbergtrails posten oder weitersenden. Dieser Trail ist schon genügend von den Locals strapaziert ( ebenso wohl die Nerven der Anlieger wie quer gespannte Angelschnüre oder ausgehobene Gruben zeigten  ). 
Darum werde ich verständlicherweise keine Infos dazu geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (7. Mai 2010)

@megatec  Vielen Dank, ich hoffte, dass du so entscheidest, unser Kleinod würde sonst wohl vermient. Für die Interessenten tut es mir natürlich leid, aber an dieser Stelle gelten andere Prioritäten.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2010)

@switcher : ich will ja auch nicht das ich auf das Kleinod verzichten muß


----------



## BiNkZ (9. Mai 2010)

Da spannen ernsthaft irgendwelche Leute Angelschnüre? 

Das geht ja schon in Richtung vorsätzliche schwere Körperverletzung ...

Wisst ihr zufällig, was die so gross an dem Trail stört?


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Mai 2010)

Ganz Einfach : Das sind alles Privatgrundstücke und Walbesitzer haben es halt nun mal nicht so gerne wenn in ihrem Wald so mirnichts dirnichts massive Umbaumaßnahmen für Trails vorgenommen werden


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hi, nein die lässt sich nicht kombinieren zu weit auseinander.
> 
> Zudem möchte ich keine GPS Daten des Eggbergtrails posten oder weitersenden. Dieser Trail ist schon genügend von den Locals strapaziert ( ebenso wohl die Nerven der Anlieger wie quer gespannte Angelschnüre oder ausgehobene Gruben zeigten  ).
> Darum werde ich verständlicherweise keine Infos dazu geben....


 
Ganz zu schweigen die abgebrochenen Nägel (ohne Kopf) die so manchmal sehr gehäuft im zu überfahrenden Wurzelwerk stecken...


----------



## Vostep (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für eure Tips mit Nägel, Angelschnüre usw. Wir werden mal die Tour probieren.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55064.html


----------



## BiNkZ (15. Mai 2010)

Da habt ihr auf dem Hotzenwald ja ein Bikerfeindliches Völkchen erwischt.... ohje...


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Mai 2010)

Vostep schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tips mit Nägel, Angelschnüre usw. Wir werden mal die Tour probieren.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55064.html



Au ne sehr nette Tour - besonders der Trail ab Rüttehof ( Pirschweg ) bietet tolle Aussichten über des komplette Rheintal.
Allerdings ist dort an WEs mit vielen Wanderern zu rechnen was den Flow deutlich raus nimmt - ansonsten kann man den schön durchbolzen 

Kleiner Abstechertip: 
vor Rüttehof, nach Strick - Atdorf zum Hornbergbecken hoch !
Höchster Punkt da in der Nähe (1052m ) und auf der Aussichtsplatform bei schönem Wetter grandioser Rundumblick von den Österreichischen + Schweizer Alpen, über den Jura, Rheintal, Baselgebiet, bis ins Elsass, die Pyrynäen und das Freiburger Umland.
Aktiviere in der Kartenfunktion von GPS Tour mal die PANORAMIO Funktion, dort kannst Du Dir dann nen guten Eindruck was euch da an Aussicht am Hornbergbecken erwartet, bekommen


----------



## BiNkZ (19. Mai 2010)

Also die Pyrenäen vom Hotzenwald aus gesehen muss mir mal jemand zeigen  Du meinst wohl die Vogesen? 

Gibt es vom Hotzenwald allgemein noch schöne Trails runter ins Wehratal?
Ich bin gestern mal den Trail von der Bärenfels runter nach Wehr ...
Der ist ganz nett, aber hat mir fast zuviel S0 Durchrauschcharakter ...

Da hatte es noch nen anderen Richtung Wehrastaubecken runter, kennt den jemand??? Muss ich demnächst mal testen ...


----------



## Wolfgang.P (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen 

Bin neu hier und wollt man fragen wo mann hier in Säckingen und Umgebund evtl. auch CH Downhillen kann  bin vor kurtzem aus Östereich hier her gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (19. Mai 2010)

Hast zwar n Stückle zu fahren aber: http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/ in Todtnau ..., Knappe Stunde mitm Auto schätz ich ...


----------



## Wolfgang.P (19. Mai 2010)

ich hab jezt ein enduro Univega mit einer gabel mit 160 mm federweg und einem Dämpfer   mit 165 mm damit ist es ja sicher kein Problem im mtb-fun-park zu fahren oder ?


----------



## Wolfgang.P (19. Mai 2010)

thx BiNkZ


----------



## BiNkZ (19. Mai 2010)

Hey Wolfgang, ich war noch nie in nem Park fahren, fahre (noch) ein Giant CC HT ...

Soweit ich weiss gibts dort mehrere Strecken, also mindestens 2 ... Denke da geht schon was mit deinem Bike!


----------



## switcher (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang, zuerstmal willkommen im/am Hotzenwald. Als Anhänger der Schwerkraft und Jäger von Singletrails ist die Auswahl im näheren Umkreis von Säckingen/Rickenbach eher beschränkt. Wenn du gewillt bist den Aktionsradius durch Anfahrt per Auto zu erweitern, bietet der Schwarzwald natürlich schon Schmankerl.
Betreff Todtnau kannst du mit deinem Bike dort schon antreten, bes. der neu gestaltete "Wildride" bietet eine gelungene Einstiegsmöglichkeit um Erfahrung zu sammeln. Die dortige DH Strecke ist allerdings  (nach meinem Empfinden) schon anspruchsvoll und es ist sicher hilfreich Erfahrung und gutes Material mitzubringen. Solltest du Zweifel an der Tauglichkeit deines Bikes haben, kannst du dort auch Bikes mieten, allerdings kenn ich die Preise nicht und soviel ich weiss ist der Verleih auch nur von Fr-So auf. Dies wird sich während der Sommerferien aber ändern, dann soll täglich auf sein. Die Tickets in Todtnau sind nicht billig, am besten kommst du weg wenn du ne 50er Karte kaufst. Diese ist auch in der Gruppe einsetzbar und übertragbar.
Kannst dich auch gerne mal per PM bei mir melden, vieleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam fahren.


----------



## Wolfgang.P (20. Mai 2010)

suche ne 180mm oder 200mm gabel


----------



## switcher (22. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht gibst du dafür im Unterforum "Suche" ne Anzeige auf oder schaust mal nach Angeboten im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Cedi93 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle fahre ziemlich oft auf dem Singletrail zwischen Egg und Säckingen wer fährt da noch ab und zu ?


----------



## Cedi93 (23. Mai 2010)

hab gehört das es in wehr auch Singletrails gibt kann mir eine die GPS Daten schicken were sehr nett    gibt es auch Singlerails in der Schweiz in der nähe von Säckingen bin danckbar für alle tipps; Vorschläge und GPS Daten thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedi93 (24. Mai 2010)

hey Maxi meld dich auch endlich mall im Forum an


----------



## MEGATEC (25. Mai 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Also die Pyrenäen vom Hotzenwald aus gesehen muss mir mal jemand zeigen  Du meinst wohl die Vogesen?
> 
> Gibt es vom Hotzenwald allgemein noch schöne Trails runter ins Wehratal?
> Ich bin gestern mal den Trail von der Bärenfels runter nach Wehr ...
> ...



*lach*


Natürlich meinte ich die Vogesen - bin da wohl etwas massiv verkommen !

Zu den Trails : es gibt noch den Trail vom Wehratal zum Stauwehr runter.
Dazu erst von Wehr ans Kraftwerk, dann zur Ehwaldhütte hoch, am Hirschsprung vorbei - dann die Wehratalstraße kreuzen und dann gehts auf der anderen Talseite wieder unter.
das ist dann der zweite Teil der Tour hier :
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33753.html

Da ist aber zum Teil viel Schieben angesagt, ist auch ziemlich ausgesetzt und zum Teil unfahrbar..
War ganz lustig aber richtiges Biken ist das nicht... 

Alternative wäre nach Gerspach hoch und von dort aus am höchsten Punkt des Weges einsteigen.


----------



## Cedi93 (25. Mai 2010)

kann mann dort auch richtig schönn freeriden oder DH ?


----------



## MEGATEC (25. Mai 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> kann mann dort auch richtig schönn freeriden oder DH ?



Hey : das sind Wanderwege !
Insofern könntest Dir die Frage wohl selber beantworten wenn dich nen bischen mit so Wegen auskennst..

Kleiner Tip: kauf Dir ne Schwarzwaldverein Wanderkarte, da sind viel gute Trails + Wege drin zu finden


----------



## BiNkZ (25. Mai 2010)

Hey Megatec,

ja da hat's mich vorgestern hin verschlagen 

Erst mal den zweiten von der Bärenfels runter - schon besser, macht mehr Laune!

Dann bin ich's Wehratal hoch und entsprechend vorne angefangen ... Schon noch ganz cool irgendwie der Trail! Ab der Strassenkreuzung dann war aber gesperrt wegen Baumerntearbeiten ... hab's versucht und bin bis kurz nach der Abzweigung nach Gersbach hoch gekommen, dann lagen nur noch Bäume aufm Trail und das war mir dann zu doof.

Dann bin ich den Weg nach Gersbach hoch gefahren/tragen/schieben  .... Zieht sich da hoch nach Gersbach wenn man schon fast 4H in den Knochen hatte...


@Cedi93: Naja eher weniger! Das schwere Bike is da eher nervig die meiste Zeit...
Der 2. Trail von der Bärenfels runter ans Staubecken ist aber schick! Wenn auch nicht "ruppig genug" um FR/DH gerecht zu werden ;] - also gut mit CC bike fahrbar

Grüße aus Schopfheim


----------



## Cedi93 (25. Mai 2010)

thx BiNkZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedi93 (27. Mai 2010)

Der Eggebergtrail wurde schonn wieder mutwillig beschädigt !  Die Holzrampe wurde zerschlagen und weitere Bäume gefällt,zudem noch riesige Löcher in die Fahrban gegraben.  weiss einer zufällig wer des ist ?


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Mai 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> Der Eggebergtrail wurde schonn wieder mutwillig beschädigt !  Die Holzrampe wurde zerschlagen und weitere Bäume gefällt,zudem noch riesige Löcher in die Fahrban gegraben.  weiss einer zufällig wer des ist ?



Na das wird wohl sicher ein verärgerter Waldbesitzer sein, dem es auf den Nerv geht das zuviele durch/über sein Privatgrundstück fräsen, einfach Rampen bauen und wahrscheinlich noch Müll hinterlassen...

Also manche Leute können Fragen stellen...


----------



## Cedi93 (28. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Na das wird wohl sicher ein verärgerter Waldbesitzer sein, dem es auf den Nerv geht das zuviele durch/über sein Privatgrundstück fräsen, einfach Rampen bauen und wahrscheinlich noch Müll hinterlassen...
> 
> Also manche Leute können Fragen stellen...



du muss ja ned antworten auf so ne "dumme Frage"


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Mai 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> du muss ja ned antworten auf so ne "dumme Frage"



Sorry - aber wenn Du nur nen bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hättest, dann hättest Dir Deine Frage selber beantworten können !
Ich für meinen Teil werd einfach das Gefühl nicht los, das eben durch solche "wenigdenkenden und wenigrücksichtsvollen" provokativen Leute, genau solche Reaktionen der Waldbesitzer ausgelöst werden !


----------



## Cedi93 (28. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Sorry - aber wenn Du nur nen bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hättest, dann hättest Dir Deine Frage selber beantworten können !
> Ich für meinen Teil werd einfach das Gefühl nicht los, das eben durch solche "wenigdenkenden und wenigrücksichtsvollen" provokativen Leute, genau solche Reaktionen der Waldbesitzer ausgelöst werden !




Naya ich gehöre zu den Leuten die den Trail in ordnung hallten in  aussbessern und Pflegen und nur wissen wollte ob jemand weiss wer dass  genau war welche person Angelschnürchen spannt und Nägel verteillt  aber egal....     und wenn du denkst dass ich nur weill ich diese frage gestellt  habe keine Ahnung von der Materie habe dann tuts mir Leid.
echt Traurig so eingebildette Leute


----------



## Cedi93 (28. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Sorry - aber wenn Du nur nen bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hättest, dann hättest Dir Deine Frage selber beantworten können !
> Ich für meinen Teil werd einfach das Gefühl nicht los, das eben durch solche "wenigdenkenden und wenigrücksichtsvollen" provokativen Leute, genau solche Reaktionen der Waldbesitzer ausgelöst werden !



Zudem würde es mich mall interesieren woher du wissen wills dass ich zu den provokativen Freerider gehöre ? Nur dazu ich provoziere niemanden auch keine Waldbesitzer


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Mai 2010)

Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das genau dieses "Ausbessern und Pflegen" so nem Waldbesitzer massiv storen könnte ??

Ich hab selber ordentlich Wald und ich sag Dir ehrlich: wenn jemand in meinem Wald sich seine "Spielwiese" mit Rampen, Steilkurven und ähnlichem bauen würde, dann würde meine Reaktion ähnlich aussehen !
und genau darum kann ich die Waldbesitzer und ihre Reaktion mehr als verstehen !

Denn Du solltest nicht vergessen: du bewegst Dich auf Privatgrundstück das Dir nicht gehört, das Du weder gemietet noch sonst irgendwie Anspruch drauf hast...


----------



## Cedi93 (28. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das genau dieses "Ausbessern und Pflegen" so nem Waldbesitzer massiv storen könnte ??
> 
> Ich hab selber ordentlich Wald und ich sag Dir ehrlich: wenn jemand in meinem Wald sich seine "Spielwiese" mit Rampen, Steilkurven und ähnlichem bauen würde, dann würde meine Reaktion ähnlich aussehen !
> und genau darum kann ich die Waldbesitzer und ihre Reaktion mehr als verstehen !
> ...



Ja schönn für dich...  und sowas nennt sich mountain biker wir reissen und den arsch auf um so nen trail zu bauen wo jeder fahren kann, vileicht bist du ja auch schonn rüber gefahren... wir bauen sowas das es wenigsten eine so ne Strecke hier in der nähe gibt und dann kommen so welche reaktionen von MTB Kollegen zzzzzzz zum weglaufen naya egal   ich hoffe ja dann dass du den Trail´nicht befährst oder doch ? naya wenn doch brauchen wir ja nicht weiter diskutieren


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Mai 2010)

*Du blickst es immer noch nicht !*

Das was Du da zusammenzimmerst und rumbuddelst tust Du auf einem Gelände das Dir weder gehört, noch gemietet hast.
Der Eigentümer des Geländes kann mit dem Trail machen was ihm gefällt - *NICHT* was Dir gefällt !
Wenn er wollte könnte er sogar einzäunen..
Des nur mal so zur Info !

Und das die Bauerei und Graberei da in den letzten Jahren ungeahnte Formen angenommen hat weis wohl jeder.
Bislang war es dem Wohlwollen der Waldbestizer zu verdanken das der Trail steht, aber nun übertreiben es welche und meinen wohl ein zweites Todtnau in den Wald bauen zu müssen : wohlgemerkt auf Privatgelände - und Du mit wohl an vorderster Front!
Ist Dir eigentlich klar was Du da tust und wie Du handelst ??

Da ist es wohl nicht verwunderlich das da manche Waldbestizer mehr als Verärgert reagieren - bist Du auch in der Lage Dich mal in die Lage von denen zu versetzen ?
Scheinbar nicht..

Und ja ich bin den Trail schon gefahren, was aber noch lange nicht heist das ich für Gut befinde was da gemacht wird !
Ich nutze das Teil nicht Exzessiv sondern nur sehr selten und kann beide Seiten mehr als verstehen.
Dieses Verständniss scheint bei manchen jedoch noch nicht so recht durchgedrungen zu sein ....


----------



## Cedi93 (29. Mai 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> *Du blickst es immer noch nicht !*
> 
> Das was Du da zusammenzimmerst und rumbuddelst tust Du auf einem Gelände das Dir weder gehört, noch gemietet hast.
> Der Eigentümer des Geländes kann mit dem Trail machen was ihm gefällt - *NICHT* was Dir gefällt !
> ...



ich kann verstehen wenn es die besitzer stört aber der eggbergtrail is jezt nich der trail der so der massen ausgebaut ist dass so grosse flurschäden entstehen und es fahren ja auch nicht so vliele leute über den trail von dem herr kann ich es nicht verstehen dass so spiesser allles immer so übertreiben müssen ooooo der wald geht kaputt und was is mit der extrem rodung am ende des trails der übrigens dort am meisten ausgebaut ist also von dem herr kann ich die Aufregung nicht verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (29. Mai 2010)

@cedi93
Lies doch mal die neue Freeride durch, da steht ziemlich genau beschrieben, was du im Wald darfst, oder halt auch nicht.
Ich beobachte dich hier im Forum ja schon eine ganze Zeit, muss aber feststellen, dass dein Verständnis von biken etwas verschroben ist.
Wir sind hier (leider) nicht in Canada und freeriden kannst du hier halt nur auf bestehenden Trails, ohne diese zu bearbeiten.
Wenn du mit dicken Bikes grobe Dinge tun willst, wirst du wohl in Parks gehen müssen, was dank Grenznähe auch vielseitig möglich ist.
Ich bitte dich im Namen aller Eggbergtrailnutzer, dich so zu benehmen, dass für keinen den Biker einNachteil aus deinem Handeln entsteht.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Megatecs Worten anschliessen


----------



## MEGATEC (29. Mai 2010)

@ Cedi93:

Ich nehme mal an das Deine Worte aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn und Übermut herauskommen, denn ich glaube das Du die 20 noch nicht ( oder noch nicht lange ) überschritten hast.
Darum kann ich schon nachvollziehen was Du denkst denn ich war au mal in dem Alter.

*ABER : *das hat nix mit *SPIESSER* zu tun was du schreibst, das hat was damit zu tun das manche Leute halt nicht gerne sehen das wildfremde auf ihrem Privatgrundstück ne Waldrennstrecke bauen.
Oder wie würdest Du/Deine Eltern es finden wenn in Deinem/Euren Garten einer so mirnichts dirnichts ne Landebahn für Modellsegelflugzeuge baut ??
Der Vergleich hinkt nun zwar, aber im Prinzip ist es das selbe !
Und was ihr da *"ausbaut"*  hat mit Trail nix mehr zu tun, das ist zwischenzeitlich ne halbe Downhillstrecke...

Denn wenn der Waldbesitzer, da wo die Strecke ist aufforsten will, Baum Setzlinge reinhaut und zwei Wochen später feststellt das die Setzlinge ner Rampe weichen mußten , dann ist der verständlicherweise leicht gereizt !!
Und genau das war am Schluß des Trails der Fall - den gerodet wird um Licht für neue junge Bäume zu schaffen.
Denn mit Holz und Wald verdient man Geld ( ich zumindest für meinen Teil )
*Und wenns ums Geld geht hört der Spaß auf !*

Deshalb kann ich Switcher nur zustimmen : lies mal die FR !
Ich hab sie mir heut geholt und dann reden wir weiter was Du darfst und was nicht und was die Waldbeitzer dürfen...


----------



## Santacruz69 (29. Mai 2010)

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass ich den Trail gerne und viel nutze.
Ich finde auch die gebauten Sachen in der Regel ganz witzig. Verstehen kann ich aber auch die Gegenseite, die Eigentümer, wenn diese auch manchmal illegale Mittel Ihrerseits zum Einsatz bringen (z.B.Nylonschnüre in Kopfhöhe zu spannen dürfte die Staatsanwaltschaft sehr interessieren!)
Ganz klar ist es:
Man bewegt sich im Privat-Wald, und das nicht mal auf 3m breiten Wegen, ganz zu schweigen von der Sachbeschädigung, die man mit dem Trailbau und unter Umständen mit der Benutzung, begeht.
@Cedi 93: Schau einfach mal in den Gesetzbüchern nach. In StGB und BGB findest Du das, was Du begehst und vor allem findest Du im BGB was die Waldbesitzer für Rechtfertigungsgründe für ihr tun haben (Stichwort Besitzwehr!)
Wenn Du so scharf aufs buddeln bist: In Todtnau soll jeder tüchtige Schaufler willkommen sein!


----------



## MEGATEC (4. Juni 2010)

@ Cedi93:

Und - bist nun schlauer nach dem Lesen der Freeride ??

@Santacruz69 :
mit Todtnau und den tüchtigen Schauflern hast wohl mehr als recht !
Der Herr XXXXXXXXX ist um jede helfende Hand froh 
Mitfahrmöglichkeit ab Laufenburg wäre dann wohl gratis - ebenso nen paar Trailbenutzungen


----------



## Santacruz69 (4. Juni 2010)

Na Herr ... , lassen wir besser mal Namen aus dem Spiel!!!
Gelle!


----------



## MEGATEC (4. Juni 2010)

*SMILE*

OK - wurde geändert....


----------



## Cedi93 (5. Juni 2010)

wer war gestern  den 4. Juni alles auf dem Trail unterwegs ?


----------



## Santacruz69 (5. Juni 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> wer war gestern den 4. Juni alles auf dem Trail unterwegs ?


 
Wieso willst das wissen?


----------



## Cedi93 (5. Juni 2010)

hab gestern mit meinem beiker kollege eine neue rampe gebaut und da sind 2 bei uns vorbei gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santacruz69 (5. Juni 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> hab gestern mit meinem beker kollege eine neue rampe gebaut und da sind 2 bei uns vorbe gefahren


 
Na hoffentlich habt Ihr diesmal gefragt bevor Ihr baut!?
Sonst bitte nicht aufregen wenns wieder zerstört worden ist!


----------



## Cedi93 (13. Juni 2010)

wer hat lust mal gemeinsam den Trail runter zu heitzen ?


----------



## switcher (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass Massenveranstaltungen die Waldbesitzer positiv beeindrucken.
Und ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher, ob du nach deinen hier geposteten Einträgen wirklich Anschluss findest. Denk doch nochmal über die oben geposteten Einträge nach.


----------



## Cedi93 (13. Juni 2010)

des is mir eigentlich egal wollte ja nur mall neue Kontakte knüpfen


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab Dir auf Deine Nachricht geschrieben WO + WANN Du neue Kontakte knüpfen kannst : wenn du es nicht getan hast kann ich Dir auch nicht weiter helfen !
Einfacher hättest es nicht gehabt....

Ansonsten stimm ich Switcher zu


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (16. Juni 2010)

Hoy Zweiradler, hab mir mal das Thema reingezogen, und muss (leider) ziemlich viel den Kopf schütteln. Ich verstehe nicht, dass es Leuz gibt, die so wenig Einsicht haben. Cedi: Ich hoffe, die übrigen leuz hier haben dich ein wenig in Deiner Meinungsbildung positiv beeinflussen können. Denn was du hier machst, ist illegal und belastet das MTB-Image sehr negativ. Dasss Du dies hier auch noch so öffentlich dokumentierst ist dazu purer Leichtsinn. Hoffe nicht für Dich, dass es schlechte Auswirkungen auf d. Person hat (der deutsche Staat hat manchmal die Neigung, sich bzw. seine aufgestellten Gesetze zu schützen!!!)
Ansonst gebe ich Megatec und Switcher u.d.a. völlig Recht.
Um die "Geschichte" hier etwas zu kürzen bzw. zu beruhigen, schlage ich Dir vor, dass wir uns gern mal bei einem Bierle (oder auch Glas Milch) zusammensetzen, um persönlich darüber zu diskutieren. Ich denke, die Chance ist grösser auf gegenseitiges Verständnis zu stossen. Greez vom Fusse des Hotzenwaldes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freerider-- (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo suche leute mit denen ich mal fahren kann ?


----------



## switcher (17. Juni 2010)

Gib doch einfach mal ein paar Infos über dich preis. Nach obigen Diskussionen sind wir alle wohl etwas vorsichtig geworden, wem wir hier eine MFG anbieten, geht zumindest mir so.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (17. Juni 2010)

Hoi Freerider,
könntes Dich mal vorstellen,
Woher kommst, was fährst, 
Was sind deine Bike-Vorlieben etc.
Das Mitnehmen geht bei mir auch nicht so Hopplahopp,
Ich würde gern die Leuz ein bizz kennen, bevor ich mit denen fahre.
Greez


----------



## --Freerider-- (17. Juni 2010)

also ich komme aus Bad Säckingen
fahre Downhill und Freeride
Zurzeit fahre ich ein Bergamont Straitline 7.9


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (17. Juni 2010)

Geile Wumme, das Bergamont. Aber leider nicht mein tages-Metier.
Zum Fahren komme ich da nicht in frage - sorry


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

Na dann lieber ne Regentour wie heute mit anschließender Bier + Wurstsalatvernichtung, gelle Hotze-Blotz....


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (17. Juni 2010)

jou


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

Cedi93 schrieb:


> des is mir eigentlich egal wollte ja nur *mall* neue Kontakte knüpfen





--Freerider-- schrieb:


> Hallo suche leute mit denen ich *mall* fahren kann ?



@ Freerider + Cedi93 :

*MAL* schreibt man mit einem L und nicht mit zwei...


Kann es sein das da *EINER* die selben Schreibfehler mit zwei Accounts macht ??


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (18. Juni 2010)

Zufälle gibts...


----------



## Santacruz69 (18. Juni 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> @ Freerider + Cedi93 :
> 
> *MAL* schreibt man mit einem L und nicht mit zwei...
> 
> ...


 
Man, an Dir ist echt ein Ermittler verloren gegangen, Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freerider-- (18. Juni 2010)

Megatec Ich weiss ja nicht ganz was du mit Freerider+Cedi93 meinst ?  
Aber wie es mir so scheint suchst du gerne streit mit anderen die nicht ganz deiner Meinung sind und nach dem ich mir so dass Thema durchgelesen habe hab ich fest gestellt das meinche beiträge schonn fast beleidigend sind die du da so zum besten gibst.


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

Nenn mich Sherlockhotz


----------



## --Freerider-- (18. Juni 2010)

ach und noch vielen dank dass du mich auf meinen peinlichen schreibfehler hingewisen hast


----------



## --Freerider-- (18. Juni 2010)

Nein ganz bestimmt nicht ich nenne dich höchstens unverschämter Schnösel

PS : schau dir doch noch ein bisschen CSI an kannst vileicht noch was lernen


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

--Freerider-- schrieb:


> Megatec Ich weiss ja nicht ganz was du mit Freerider+Cedi93 meinst ?
> Aber wie es mir so scheint suchst du gerne streit mit anderen die nicht ganz deiner Meinung sind und nach dem ich mir so dass Thema durchgelesen habe hab ich fest gestellt das meinche beiträge schonn fast beleidigend sind die du da so zum besten gibst.



Es ist immer wieder erheiternd solche Postings zu lesen - vielen Dank, Du hast mir meinen Tag versüßt 

Und kleiner Tip : 
Lies Dir doch *bitte* mal vor dem Drücken des *Antworten* Buttons Deine Postings nochmal genau durch, ich bekomm sonst Augenkrebs und Legasthenische Anfälle



PS : ich meinte mit meiner Äußerung den werten Herrn Santacruz69 und nicht Dich


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ich nomol.
Den letzten Beitraggebern würde ich gern vorschlagen ein neues Thema aufzumachen.
Dort könnt ihr Euch auf die Mütze geben. (aber fair bitte)
Wäre toll, wenn wir hier in dieser Unit beim Thema bleiben.
Greez Hotze-Blotz, der immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails ist.

P.S. kleine Anmerkung:
Wer sich in seiner Anonymität versteckt, (ob willentlich oder absichtlich) (keine Namen, Keine Bilder, keinerlei Infos etc..) wird sicher nur sehr oberflächliche Beiträge führen können (im Besonderen bei brisanten Themen)

Oki, bin schon ruhig und wech.


----------



## Redshred (18. Juni 2010)




----------



## switcher (18. Juni 2010)

Die Qualität dieser Beiträge entspricht leider in etwa auch der Qualität der meisten Trails in dieser Gegend, breitgetreten und


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (18. Juni 2010)

switcher schrieb:


> Die Qualität dieser Beiträge entspricht leider in etwa auch der Qualität der meisten Trails in dieser Gegend, breitgetreten und


 
Also, auf zurück zum Thema

Naja, eine Handvoll gute Trails gibts hier schon noch.
(Sind wir froh, dass wir nicht in Holland leben)

Wie siehts denn in den Nachbargegenden aus. Richtung Hochschwarzwald, Jura, Vogesen???
Gibts da erwähnenswerte Highlights??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (18. Juni 2010)

Naja schon eine komische diskusion deshalb der Beitrag,
und zur info ich komm aus Waldshut und kenne zwischen Görwihl und Wehr genug



> Wie siehts denn in den Nachbargegenden aus. Richtung Hochschwarzwald, Jura, Vogesen???
> Gibts da erwähnenswerte Highlights??


natürlich Rund um Freiburg,Rossi,Belchen ,Blauen und Kandel wimmelt es von guten Trails
in den Vogesen sehr schwere singletrails am Lac Banc, Petit Balon, Jura= Casseral ,Moutier

Hotze_blotz bist du neu da oben??


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (19. Juni 2010)

Kennst Dich ja gut aus hier.
Bin aus Wehr, aber nicht neu.
Nur hier im Forum rel. neu
Ich denke, ich muss dann über kurz oder lang
doch mal Richtung Hochschwarzwald auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## pRoPh3t (30. September 2010)

Hallo MTB ler Ich hoffe ihr habt den passenden Rat / Tip für mich.

Ich bin nächste Woche in Todtmoos - 4 Tage und ich nehm mein Bike mit. Normales HT und würde gerne an 2 Tagen "2-3" Stunden biken. Nun suche ich 2 Touren 20 bis 40 km.
Die ich am besten mittm GPS nachfahren kann. Optimal ist hoher Trailanteil, aber nicht ZU technisch.

Eine Tour hab ich schon gefunden: (Dank dem Threadstarter")

Tour 1 http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33753.html
Tour 2 noch offen.

hab bei GPSIES schon geschaut, find aber nichts passendes. Auf jeden fall sollte die Tour "sich an der ersten orientieren" gerne etwas "anspruchsvoller sein. Prinzipiell aber egal.

Start und Ende sollte in Todtmoos sein - und GPX verfügbar.

Gruß und besten Dank Ben


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ben,

die Tour 1 die Du ausgesucht hast ist zur Zeit weniger zu empfehlen, denn durch Steinschlag, umgestürzte Bäume etc war der Trail Richtung zur Wehraschlucht und dem Wehrastausee sehr schlecht. Da ist derzeit zuviel tragen und schieben angesagt, und das macht einfach keinen Spaß.
Alternativ könntest Du über Gerspach zum Wehrastausee fahren und nur das letzte Drittel des Schluchtensteiges fahren, dann hast trotzdem ne schöne Tour.

*Meine Empfehlung :*
geh in Todtmoos zur Turi Info und hol Dir dort dann die Wanderkarte des Schwarzwaldvereins.
Damit ist Dir dann schon mal gut geholfen und Du kannst diese kleine Tourempfehlung von mir hier, problemlos nachfahren :


Start : Todtmoos Ortsmitte 820m
> Todtmooser Hof 
> dann links Wanderpfad zur Wehraquelle
> dann links schwarzer Stock
> Kunzishütte
> Ahornloch
> Rotes Kreuz
> Hauptstraße links - nach ca 800m rechts Richtung Breitmoos / Hochkopf
> dann Hochkopf ( 1263m ) mit tollem Rundumblick übern gesammten Hotzenwald
> Forstweg wieder runter richtung Weißenbachsattel, Hauptstraße queren, dann links runter zum Skilift
> dort der roten Raute folgen 





> dann Wiese mit Pferden und Geißen queren Richtung Lehen
> in Lehen rechts zur St Antoni Hütte
> Sandboden
> Altensteiner Kreuz
> Belchenblick
> Dicke Tanne
> Große Tannen
> Fetzenbach
> Große Tanne
> dort rechts und schöner Singletrail nach Todtmmos Au
> dort Hauptstr überqueren und dann links auf einer Straße nach Glashütte, kurz vor Ortsende dann rechts den Berg hoch zum Rheintalblick
> Freiwaldkapelle
> Hauptstraße queren - auf der anderen Seite gehen drei Wege weg - den linken nehmen, Richtung Hochstraße
> nach ungefähr 1,5km geht bei Hochstraße (1080m)  ein kleiner Weg links ab in den Wald
> dann folgt ein Super Singletrail Richtung Todtmoos runter bis Kohlplatz
> dort rechts der blauen Raute folgen und den Berg runter und Du kommst Ortseingang Todtmoos wieder raus ( bei der Schwarzwaldspitze )

Wieviel km das die Tour hat weis ich nicht ( ca 30 würd ich sagen und ca 1000hm )

Alternativ empfehle ich die Tour hier von mir , Anfahrt über Todtmoos Richtung Herrischried/Wehrhalden auf der Hauptstraße kein Problem ( zudem 400hm zum Warm fahren ) 
Einstieg dann bei Engelschwand möglich:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44075.html


Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben....


----------



## pRoPh3t (1. Oktober 2010)

Du bist der Beste!

Gibt es die beschriebene auch als GPX?

Oder haste eventuell Bock die nächste Woche mitzufahren?

Gruß Ben


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Oktober 2010)

Nein die gibt es nicht als GPX - hab ich letzte Woche mal von mir aus gefahren und nun extra für Dich aufgetippt, aber keinen GPS Logger mit dabei gehabt.


Nächste Woche ist schlecht bei mir: gehen übers WE Bergsteigen und unter der Woche hab ich zu arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (3. Oktober 2010)

Hy Ben, leider hab ich die Woche null Zeit, sonst hätten wir gern mal biken koennen. Wann genau bist Du in der Todtmoooser Gegend?
Sollte sich was kurzfristig ergeben, kann ich dich erreichen?
Ansonst an die Tips von Megatec halten, der kennt sich da oben suppi aus.
Greez


----------



## switcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Gestern fuhr ich mal wieder los,in der Hoffnung einen fluffigen, flowigen Trail in unserer Gegend zu erkunden. Dabei las ich mir aus obiger Beschreibung den Supertrail nach Todtmoos raus und fand diesen auch. Vielen Dank für die exakte Beschreibung an megatec. Leider war der Trail zwar schmal, ansonsten fand ich ihn nahezu einschläfernd. Es kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass es bei uns hier im Hotzenwald (nicht den Vogesen und bei Hornberg/Hausach) nur eine Hand voll würdiger Trails gibt. Obigen Trail würde ich auf der berüchtigten Trailskala bestenfalls eine S2 verpassen.
Ich möchte diese Kritik bitte nicht persönlich verstanden wissen (@megatec), du kannst ja nicht wirklich was für die Auswahlmöglichkeiten, aber wenn es noch was anspruchsvolleres, flowigeres gibt, bitte melden.


----------



## MEGATEC (5. Oktober 2010)

Tja : mit den etwas schwerern technischen Trails sieht es bei uns sehr sehr mau aus - da ist der von mir beschriebene schon zu den guten zu zählen. Außerdem liegt er halt im Bereich von Todtmoos und der von pRoPh3t gesuchten Gegend.
Zudem sind die meisten Trails nur ein sehr kurzes Vergnügen, von km langen Abfahrten wie letztes WE am Lago, können wir hier nur träumen !

Einzige Alternative wäre eben der Schluchtensteig - aber von flowig kann da auch keine Rede sein, weil dauernde Schiebepassagen, loses Geröll und umgestürzte Bäume einem den Spaß ver$auen....



Alternative 1 wäre noch der Wanderweg von Todtmoos Au bis zum Mittleren Einstieg des Schluchtensteiges (Wehratalbrücke ).
Der Weg beginnt rechts am Ortsausgang nach Todtmmos Au auf nem normalen Forstweg, dann immer am Hang entlang. 
Ist auf den Schwarzwaldvereinskarten als *WEHRATALWEG - SCHLUCHTENSTEIG* markiert und führt um den Hirschfelsen herum...
Ist aber auch nur bestenfalls ein S2 
Dafür aber mit schönen Ausblicken...

Alternative 2 ist der Pirschweg bei Hütten - aber der sollte ja bekannt sein, oder ??


----------



## switcher (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi, freut mich erstmal, dass du das Ganze wirklich nicht persönlich genommen hast. Mir ist schon auch klar, dass 90% der hiesigen Biker mit den genannten Trails mehr als zufrieden sind. Aber die Messlatte liegt halt hoch, wenn man mal über den Tellerrand geschaut hat. Ich denke ich werde mir am Do den Frust ansatzweise in Todtnau abrollen.
Die von dir genannten Alternativen sind mir wohlbekannt, zumindest der Pirschpfad hat Flow. Bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als längere Anfahrten in Kauf zu nehmen und wieder für BC zu sparen
warst du schonmal im Albtal und hast was gefunden? Momentan dürfte es dort aber unangenehm glitschig sein.


----------



## MEGATEC (5. Oktober 2010)

Du - man muß den Tatsachen einfach ins Auge schauen !
Und wenn es nun mal keine Wege hat, dann sind die halt nicht da...

Ergo nehm ich es auch nicht persönlich 

Zum Albtal: das ist bei mir noch ein weiser Fleck auf der Landkarte. Ich bin bislang nur nach Tiefenstein runter, da gibts au noch nen schönen Weg der Ortsausgang Görwihl nach Rüßwihl links nach Tiefenstein runter geht.

Von Tiefenstein, den Hölbachwasserfall wieder hoch, Richtung Fa Freudenberg - da gibts noch nen schönen langen Weg an einer Wühre Entlang, der im zweiten Teil recht technisch wird ( guter S2  ).
Der ist auch recht lang und schön zu fahren...






Das ist eine eher harmlose Passage, gibt auch noch ordentlich Steine da : 





Und wer nicht aufpasst, dem ergeht es so :


----------



## pRoPh3t (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Männer

Also ich fahr morgen die Tour - wenn jemand Bock hat mitzufahren - schnell melden.
Start wird vermutlich so um 9.00 Uhr sein.

Grüße Ben

Bitte per PM Handinummer schicken - ich ruf dann an Gruß


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (6. Oktober 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> 
> Also ich fahr morgen die Tour - wenn jemand Bock hat mitzufahren - schnell melden.
> Start wird vermutlich so um 9.00 Uhr sein.
> ...


 
Sorry,
habe die Woche leider keine freie Minute fürs Biken im Schwarzwald.
Grz.


----------



## MEGATEC (16. Oktober 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> Hallo Männer
> 
> Also ich fahr morgen die Tour - wenn jemand Bock hat mitzufahren - schnell melden.
> Start wird vermutlich so um 9.00 Uhr sein.
> ...



Und - wie wars ???


----------



## pRoPh3t (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich meld mich noch - hab noch keine Zeit gehabt - ein paar Bilder gibts auch dazu!

Gruß Ben


----------



## miss-lydia (6. November 2010)

interessant das es in meiner nähe soviele biker gibt 
grüße lydia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switcher (10. November 2010)

Kurzinfo zum Thema Eggberg: es ist momentan nur das untere Drittel fahrbar. Oben wird auf Teufel komm raus geholzt. War grad heute morgen auf Tour dort


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. April 2011)

hallo

wie wäre es wenn mir mal zusammen fahren suche leute zum radeln

gruß kai


----------



## chaz (21. April 2011)

Falscher Fred....


----------



## BikinPie (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wir - meine Freundin und meine Wenigkeit - suchen MTB Anschluss. Wir suchen zwar bereits fleissig die Trails, aber mit mehr Leuten macht des mehr Spass. Würden uns freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute melden. 
Wenn sich ein paar Mädels melden, freut sich meine Freundin besonders.

Generell fahren wir regelmässig am Wochenende und einige Male in der Wochen Abends.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Mai 2011)

Woher kommst Du denn genau ?

Kannst gerne per PN antworten....


----------



## Santacruz69 (9. Juni 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Woher kommst Du denn genau ?
> 
> Kannst gerne per PN antworten....


 
Na aus Sisseln kommt er....


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. Juni 2011)

Huu Megatec,
schooo lang nümmi gsehh.
Wäre es nicht ne Idee, zwei/drei vernünftige Leuz hier mit zu unserem Stammtisch zu laden? (Nur so ne Idee)
Bin dann mal wech für 2 Wochen, muss wieder mal biken, hatte lange (Pollen)Pause. Damit ich für Juli/August fit bin für Uina. Greez


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Juni 2011)

Huu Hotze Blotz,

stimmt jetzt....

Ich hab schon eingeladen - aber wenn die halt ihren Arsch nicht hoch bekommen, kann ich au nix dafür 

Dan mal viel Spaß auf Elba, wir sehen uns !!


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. Juni 2011)

Ne, meinte direkt aus diesem Forum/Threed.
so noch bizz Klamotten zusammenpacken, Cube ist auch fertig und läuft wieder rund, dann bald mal ab in die Heia. Bis dennne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkentruppe (26. Juli 2011)

hallo
bin aus wehr und war heute auf dem eggberg und kann leider diesen trail/einstieg nicht finden, wenn es den überhaupt noch gibt?! wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte oder vllt auch ein local/streckenbauer hier?! bin auch immer dabei wenn es um schaufeln geht!


----------



## Santacruz69 (18. Oktober 2011)

So, war am WE mal wieder seit gefühlt vielen Monaten wieder auf dem Eggbergtrail (wohl auch Ossi Trail genannt ?!).
War der Hammer was da wieder gebaut worden ist...
Mit Herz und Verstand entsteht hier echt anspruchvolles, großes Kompliment an die "Macher"


----------



## gurkentruppe (21. Dezember 2011)

kurzes interesse zum eggbergtrail. habe heute in der zeitung gelesen das nächstes jahr die dm ausgetragen werden und die einen trail bauen mit genehmigung von säckingen, ist das dann der eggbergtrail? sah auf dem eingezeichneten bild in der zeitung so ein wenig danach aus?! die strecke soll dann dauerhaft bleiben sogar.. da bin ich ja mal gespannt was daraus wird!


----------



## MEGATEC (21. Dezember 2011)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> kurzes interesse zum eggbergtrail. habe heute in der zeitung gelesen das nächstes jahr die dm ausgetragen werden und die einen trail bauen mit genehmigung von säckingen, ist das dann der eggbergtrail? sah auf dem eingezeichneten bild in der zeitung so ein wenig danach aus?! die strecke soll dann dauerhaft bleiben sogar.. da bin ich ja mal gespannt was daraus wird!



NEIN - das ist der mit Sicherheit nicht 
Der Trail in der Zeitung war ein Rundkurs, der Eggbergtrail geht nur bergab ( und das ist gut so  )


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (22. Dezember 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> NEIN - das ist der mit Sicherheit nicht
> Der Trail in der Zeitung war ein Rundkurs, der Eggbergtrail geht nur bergab ( und das ist gut so  )


 
Vergiss die 35 Höhenmeter bergauf nicht (Sattel kann aber unten bleiben)


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (22. Dezember 2011)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> hallo
> bin aus wehr und war heute auf dem eggberg und kann leider diesen trail/einstieg nicht finden, wenn es den überhaupt noch gibt?! wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte oder vllt auch ein local/streckenbauer hier?! bin auch immer dabei wenn es um schaufeln geht!


 
Hy Gurkentruppe, bin direkt aus d. Nachbarschaft, vielleicht fährst mal mit, denn schriftlich zu beschreiben, wo der Trail beginnt ist nicht ganz einfach (ist auch guuuud so) Ich fahre sporadisch auch im Winter (wenn es nicht gerade Katzen hagelt) Und als Night-Ride ist es bestimmt noch etwas spannender, vorausgesetzt Mann/Frau hat ne guuude Funzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkentruppe (22. Dezember 2011)

ja hatte ich gesehen das es ein rundkurs it  dachte nur das die gerab passage für den rundkurs eben dieser trail ist, daher meine frage


----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. März 2012)

der frühling kommt 

wie siehts mit touren aus


----------



## switcher (18. März 2012)

War gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem "Ossi trail". Bis auf einen Baum im oberen Abschnitt ist alles frei und in perfektem Zustand. 
@ Santa Cruz69: hab ich dich gestern am Parkplatz Badmatte vorbeiflitzen sehen?


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (27. März 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> War gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem "Ossi trail". Bis auf einen Baum im oberen Abschnitt ist alles frei und in perfektem Zustand.
> @ Santa Cruz69: hab ich dich gestern am Parkplatz Badmatte vorbeiflitzen sehen?


 
Jou, der Trail ist top, bin schon dreimal runter. Vor 2 Wochen waren, bevor man auf den ersten Forstweg trifft, die Senke voller Äste. Aber no Problemo. Und den querligenden Baum sieht man auch gut vorher, no Problemo. Nur die Knochen waren noch etwas eingerostet.


----------



## Santacruz69 (7. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> War gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr auf dem "Ossi trail". Bis auf einen Baum im oberen Abschnitt ist alles frei und in perfektem Zustand.
> @ Santa Cruz69: hab ich dich gestern am Parkplatz Badmatte vorbeiflitzen sehen?


 
Du warst das mit der Bikergruppe an dem Auto aufm Badmattenparkplatz!!! Wollt noch halten, aber Frau wartete in der Stadt...


----------



## Santacruz69 (7. April 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> NEIN - das ist der mit Sicherheit nicht
> Der Trail in der Zeitung war ein Rundkurs, der Eggbergtrail geht nur bergab ( und das ist gut so  )


 
So Leute, nun mal was sehr Ernstes.
War heuer zu Fuß mal auf der vorgesehenen DM CC Strecke zwischen Wildgehege und Schwimmbad.

Ein Trauerspiel wies dort ausschaut, Alles was der Forst von den geernteten Bäumen nicht will liegt dort rum!!!  (ist wohl nur Biomüll)

Ist zwar nicht mein Ding, die Versäumnisse der Behörden und der örtlichen Vereine zu bügeln, aber im Interesse unserer Sache (cooler Trail der besten bleiben soll!) würde ich vorschlagen den 2 Streckenbauern unter die Arme zu greifen.

Sie sind am Ostermontag ab 9.30 Uhr wieder daran im Bereich "Steinbruch" weiter zu bauen. Helfer sollen bitte eine Schaufel etc. mitbringen!
Ihr könnt Euch an den bereits den Streckenverlauf kennzeíchnenden Flatterbändern zum "Steinbruch" orientieren! Ist als Info auch der am höchsten gelegene Punkt der Strecke!


----------



## MEGATEC (8. April 2012)

Dein Ansinnen in Ehren : aber ist das nicht die "Aufgabe" der Organisatoren die die Veranstalltung nach Säckingen geholt haben, das zu organisieren ??

Wurde nicht von der Stadt Bad Säckingen groß an die Glocke gehängt wie sie sich da reinknien werden, was sie alles tun wollen in der Zukunft um Säckingen zum MTB Zentrum zu machen ?

Wurde nicht groß mit dem "Zugpferd" Sabine Spitz geworben das die hochgesteckten Ziele in kürzester Zeit erreicht werden ??

Man lese nur hier :
Sabine Spitz fährt in Bad Säckingen um Deutsche Meisterschaft

Mountainbike DM: Die Rennstrecke nimmt Gestalt an


*Wo sind all diese Versprechungen nun geblieben, angesichts der jetzigen Lage ??*


Insbesonders vor dem Hintergrind das wir in BW schon eine DM + Weltcup Strecke hatten, und diese ohne jeglichen Grund und Erklärung an die Veranstallter, gestrichen wurde - aber nun Säck im Gespräch ist wie wir oben lesen können :
MTB-Weltcup 2012: Offenburg nicht mehr im Programm


----------



## gurkentruppe (8. April 2012)

kurz zum verständnis @santacruz69 meinst du jetzt den eggbergtrail oder diesen rundkurs für die dm?! weil ich dachte die haben da leute engagiert die diesen rundkurs bauen? wollte morgen fahren gehen, würde auch schaufeln helfen!  frage nur ist das für den eggbergtrail oder den rundkurs?


----------



## MEGATEC (8. April 2012)

Steht doch klar da welche Strecke er meint :



Santacruz69 schrieb:


> So Leute, nun mal was sehr Ernstes.
> War heuer zu Fuß mal auf der vorgesehenen *DM CC Strecke* zwischen Wildgehege und Schwimmbad.
> 
> Ein Trauerspiel wies dort ausschaut, Alles was der Forst von den geernteten Bäumen nicht will liegt dort rum!!!  (ist wohl nur Biomüll)


----------



## gurkentruppe (8. April 2012)

na ich dachte diese offizielle dm strecke wird nicht von privatleuten gebaut?! stand da nicht das der spitz ihr mann die hände mit im spiel hat was die strecke betrifft? 
das mit dem hand anlegen für die dm strecke hat mich daher so irritiert..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santacruz69 (9. April 2012)

Klar ist das eigentlich Sache der Stadt!
Aber wenn das so schleppend voran geht, und sich die Säckinger Vereine auch nicht gerade förderlich einbringen, sollte die Gemeinschaft der Biker es nicht den Anderen gleich tun, zumal sie später drauf fahren werden !


----------



## switcher (10. April 2012)

Moin, also, ich bin gestern dem Aufruf gefolgt und habe ein paar Stunden mitgewirkt. Währenddessen kamen wir in Gesprächen auch darauf, mit welcher Haltung die Stadt ihre Kräfte einsetzt oder verweigert. Es ist eine Schande, was Bäd (Bad) Säckingen hier liefert; da turnen 5 Freiwillige im Wald rum (zzgl. 1 Veranstalter) und graben sich meterweise voran, während zugesagte Kräfte der Stadt nicht für ihre vorgesehenen Einsätze freigestellt werden, Gründe werden nicht genannt. Das Zeitfenster bis zu Rennbeginn wird reichlich knapp und auch wenn man maschinell vorgeht bleibt noch mehr als genug Feinarbeit.
Grundsätzlich habe ich nix gegen freiwillige Einsätze, aber nachdem ich jetzt mal live mitbekommen habe, wie die Hauptverantwortlichen sich zurücknehmen, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Wer steht am Ende bei der Siegerehrung und den Presseauftritten? Die ganzen Entscheidungsträger der Stadt und strahlen in die Kamera. Da krieg ich das Kotzen.
Ich werde meine freie Zeit in Zukunft sicher nicht mehr an diesem Projekt verbringen , es gibt genügend andere sinnvolle Aufgaben.


----------



## Santacruz69 (10. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Moin, also, ich bin gestern dem Aufruf gefolgt und habe ein paar Stunden mitgewirkt. Währenddessen kamen wir in Gesprächen auch darauf, mit welcher Haltung die Stadt ihre Kräfte einsetzt oder verweigert. Es ist eine Schande, was Bäd (Bad) Säckingen hier liefert; da turnen 5 Freiwillige im Wald rum (zzgl. 1 Veranstalter) und graben sich meterweise voran, während zugesagte Kräfte der Stadt nicht für ihre vorgesehenen Einsätze freigestellt werden, Gründe werden nicht genannt. Das Zeitfenster bis zu Rennbeginn wird reichlich knapp und auch wenn man maschinell vorgeht bleibt noch mehr als genug Feinarbeit.
> Grundsätzlich habe ich nix gegen freiwillige Einsätze, aber nachdem ich jetzt mal live mitbekommen habe, wie die Hauptverantwortlichen sich zurücknehmen, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Wer steht am Ende bei der Siegerehrung und den Presseauftritten? Die ganzen Entscheidungsträger der Stadt und strahlen in die Kamera. Da krieg ich das Kotzen.
> Ich werde meine freie Zeit in Zukunft sicher nicht mehr an diesem Projekt verbringen , es gibt genügend andere sinnvolle Aufgaben.


 
Genau genommen ist das auch meine Ansicht. Egal, am Ende sind die Verlierer die, die aus Idealismus was machen und wieder einmal die Biker...


----------



## Santacruz69 (10. April 2012)

Ah noch was,ich selber bin körperlich verhindert, nur um Kritikern im Voraus den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen warum ich nicht die Schaufel schwinge...


----------



## MEGATEC (10. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Moin, also, ich bin gestern dem Aufruf gefolgt und habe ein paar Stunden mitgewirkt. Währenddessen kamen wir in Gesprächen auch darauf, mit welcher Haltung die Stadt ihre Kräfte einsetzt oder verweigert. Es ist eine Schande, was Bäd (Bad) Säckingen hier liefert; da turnen 5 Freiwillige im Wald rum (zzgl. 1 Veranstalter) und graben sich meterweise voran, während zugesagte Kräfte der Stadt nicht für ihre vorgesehenen Einsätze freigestellt werden, Gründe werden nicht genannt. Das Zeitfenster bis zu Rennbeginn wird reichlich knapp und auch wenn man maschinell vorgeht bleibt noch mehr als genug Feinarbeit.
> Grundsätzlich habe ich nix gegen freiwillige Einsätze, aber nachdem ich jetzt mal live mitbekommen habe, wie die Hauptverantwortlichen sich zurücknehmen, ist mir die Lust vergangen. Wer steht am Ende bei der Siegerehrung und den Presseauftritten? Die ganzen Entscheidungsträger der Stadt und strahlen in die Kamera. Da krieg ich das Kotzen.
> Ich werde meine freie Zeit in Zukunft sicher nicht mehr an diesem Projekt verbringen , es gibt genügend andere sinnvolle Aufgaben.



*GEFÄLLT MIR*

Eigentlich sollte man das hier mal der Presse zusenden, denn erst wenn der öffentliche Druck so groß wird das die Stadt an ihren Worten mit Taten gemessen wird, wird auch was passieren !


----------



## switcher (11. April 2012)

So, ich habe meinem Unmut an entsprechender Stelle Luft gemacht und eine Mail sowohl an Hr. Guhl (Bürgermeister) wie auch Hr. Mosandl (Tourichef) verfasst. Ich bin mal gespannt was Sie schreiben.


----------



## Redshred (11. April 2012)

So viele wie da mitmischen kann das ja nichts werden

http://www.dm-mtb.de/content.php?folder=122

hat Skider überhaupt schon was gemacht????

Vermarktung: Sabine Spitz


----------



## switcher (13. April 2012)

So, ich habe seit gestern eine Antwort. Die Mail an den Bürgermeister und Tourichef wurde an skider weitergeleitet und so bekam ich von dort auch Antwort. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht das Original einfügen, aber kurz zusammenfassen wie  skider es sieht:
1. Der Streckenbau erfolgt durch ehrenamtliche Helfer u.mit materieller  maschineller und personeller Unterstützung der Stadt B.Säckingen
2.Projektleiter für den Streckenbau ist skider vertreteten durch meinen Mailpartner.
3.Vereinbarter Zeitplan mit allen Beteiligten des Streckenbaus (Forst, Ehrenamtliche, Techn. Dienst): am 4.5.12 ist die Strecke für den BDR in einem beurteilbaren und abschnittweise auch fahrbaren Zustand. Danach noch 6 Wochen für Optimierung und Korrekturen.
Dann noch ein 3fach Hipp Hipp Hurra auf alle Freiwilligen und grosse Bekundungen und Verweise auf bisher geleistete bzw. organisierte  Rennen . Es liegt also "weder Zeitnot noch mangelnde Ressourcen "vor. Alles spricht für eine hervorragende DM.

Macht euch euer eigenes Bild. Ich für meinen Teil habe dies bereits getan und eine entsprechende Antwort verfasst. An dieser Strecke werde ich nicht mal mehr ein Blatt fegen. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch die Heerscharen an "Ehrenamtlichen" oder auch ein paar Kobolde und bringen das i. O.

Für mich ist dieses Thema hier abgeschlossen.


----------



## MEGATEC (13. April 2012)

..... ich ahnte es !

Aber *DANKE* das Du wenigstens soviel Initiative und Elan gezeigt hast, und die Sache angegangen bist


Aber die Antwort der "Verantwortlichen" war ja absehbar, warten wir nun einfach ab was passiert und lassen uns von der "Strecke" überraschen...

Vielleicht ist die Strecke ja eigentlich schon fertig - die rot/weisen Absperrbänder sind ja bereits da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santacruz69 (14. April 2012)

Also wenn das die fertige Strecke ist, dann setze ich mein Geld auf Lenkerkompatible Macheten, die wird man dann brauchen!
Schade, das das hier sich so darstellt!


----------



## Manu14 (22. April 2012)

Hoi zämme,

was ich hier lese erstaunt mich in keiner Weise, ich hatte vor einigen Jahren ehrenamtlich mit einem Strassenradrennen zu tun das für eine Etappe in B. Säckingen zu Gast war.
Bis kurz vor der Veranstaltung wurde von Seiten der Stadt alles möglichst klein gehalten um Kosten zu sparen, und dann 1 Woche vorher war man ganz überrascht als man festgestellt hat das einem für den Renntag noch gut 150 ehrenamtlche Helfer fehlen.

Eine Ortsansässige Hilfsorganisation ist eingesprungen und hat Mann und Maus in Bewegung gestetz und konnte die Helfer so Schlussendlich stellen.
Viel mehr als einen feuchten Händedruck gabs nicht hinterher.

Schade das die Stadt immerwieder so mit ehrenamtlichen Helfern umgeht.

Ich wünsch den Beteiligten viel Erfolg und gutes Durchhaltevermögen.

Wer soll eigentlich den Trail pflegen und Betreiben wenn die DM vorbei ist?

Grüsse vom Hotzenwald...

Manu


----------



## chef-fred (28. April 2012)

...schaut mal hier - bis zum schluß lesen:

http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/m...ktakulaer,-aber-auch-gefaehrlich;n_26153.html


----------



## switcher (28. April 2012)

Und?


----------



## chef-fred (1. Mai 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Und?



meinst du den link damit?


----------



## MEGATEC (5. Mai 2012)

Also : scheinbar muß man sich keine Sporgen machen nach diesem Beitrag im SÜDKURIER - es ist alles in Butter und die Stadt und die Organisatoren haben genügend Helfer um alles im Zeitplan zu schaffen 

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...Meisterschaft-auf-gutem-Weg;art372588,5468529

Zudem war wohl gestern großer Lokaltermin mit Presse + Fernsehen + Sabine Spitz : auf der Heimfahrt vom buckeln gesehen wie Sabine im HAIBIKE Team Trikot vor einer Meute Knipser und Filmer über die Strecke huschte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (9. Mai 2012)

Wird der Rundkurs vor dem Rennen/Fertigstellung gesperrt?
Bin mal vor 4 Wochen mehr zufällig draufgestrossen und hab ihn mir praktisch angesehen (kleinerer Teil)


----------



## switcher (10. Mai 2012)

chef-fred schrieb:


> meinst du den link damit?



Ich meine damit, welche neue Info du aus diesem Link beziehst?


----------



## Dusius (13. Mai 2012)

Hey zusammen, habe jetzt mal den thread hier gelesen und da liest man ja immer wieder was von trails hier in der Gegend. Ich selber bin 27 Jahre jung oder ist das schon alt ?! komme aus Rheinfelden und habe großes Interesse daran mal den ein oder anderen trail zu fahren. Am liebsten natürlich nicht alleine 
Würde mich freuen wenn es hier den ein oder anderen gibt der mir mal ein wenig was in der Gegend zeigen kann, könnte auch problemlos nach Säckingen oder so kommen. 

Grüße


----------



## chef-fred (16. Mai 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, welche neue Info du aus diesem Link beziehst?



...die obstacles  der olypiastrecke in bs; habe die strecke letztes we angeschaut- soo schlecht sieht das nicht aus; der flow fehlt irgendwie, enge kurven.., aber das muss bei cc-strecken wohl so sein..

für diejenigen, die die strecke noch nicht gesehen haben, video:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/WHEELER-iXS-Team/111229418890728?sk=wall&filter=12


----------



## gurkentruppe (24. Juni 2012)

eine frage bezüglich eggbergtrail, bin jetzt öfters gefahren und wollte fragen ob es jemand der streckenbauer?! stören würde wenn ich im unteren teil, also das nach der straße, ein wenig die sprünge + landung ausbessern würde? das würde die beiden doubles direkt hintereinander betreffen erstmal. bzw. was ist mit dem zweiten sprung oben passiert? da wurde mittig einfach abgegraben und auch unter den absprung gebuddelt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2014)

Ich hatte das Glück den Eggbergtrail zu entdecken und bin ihn jetzt schon ein paarmal mit dhler und Enduro geheizt und wollte mal meinen Dank an die Erbauer aussprechen! Macht mehr Spaß als viele Bikeparkstrecken und ist auch top gepflegt. Bester Hometrail den ich bisher befahren durfte!


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Frage, wenn ich mir die Gegend von Bad Säckingen bis hoch ans Hornbergbecken oder Gersbach so anschauen ist das ja wenn man von Westen her hin schaut ein recht langer "Hügel". Es kann doch nicht sein das es dort keine Trails gibt?!
Kennt jemand Trails von da oben runter Richtung Wehr zum Beispiel?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2014)

Über dem Einstieg vom Eggbergtrail ist halt eine relativ große Wiesenfläche. Da wird kein Trail sein. Lass mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Wenn das Wetter die Kurve kriegt fahr ich heut noch eine Runde.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2014)

Ich meine eher weiter nördlich, der Eggbergtrail geht ja Richtung Säckingen runter. der ganze Berg geht ja aber noch nach Norden hoch an Wehr vorbei bis zum Hornbergbecken.
An der Flanke die auch nach Wehr runter geht (die ist ja schon recht lang) sollte es doch was geben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2014)

Achso du meinst da in dem Waldgebiet quasi an der Talflanke (Wehratal) entlang. Ja müsste man halt mal abfahren oder gucken ob da ein Wanderweg entlangeht. Kenn mich hier aber auch kaum aus. Kenn eigentlich nur den Eggbergtrail und ein paar Wanderwege die aber wesentlich kürzer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, den Eggbergtrail kenne ich auch, ist jetzt nicht so meins. Ein naturbelassener Wanderweg ohne Wanderer wäre was feines


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich find ihn eigentlich ganz geil. Klar, ist jetzt keine dh-Strecke aber mit dem Enduro macht er schon Spaß und wenns ganz


----------



## Dusius (19. Mai 2014)

Ich überlege am Samstag mal von Öflingen aus hoch nach Egg zu treten, dann Richtung Norden nach Trails zu schauen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er/sie sich mir gerne anschließen 
Falls es nichts gibt, gibt es am ende ja ein Trail runter an die Wehratalsperre, ka ob man das fahren kann.


----------



## ole73 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe letzte Woche den "Eggbergtrail" gesucht und leider nur den umtern Teil gefunden. Wo ist genau der Ein stieg? 
(Den Trail von Egg ins Wilgehege kenne ich, leider aber den zweiten ausgebauten Trail nicht.)


----------



## Dusius (20. Mai 2014)

Das hier habe ich auf Youtube gefunden, kennst du die Stelle wo sie losfahren?


----------



## ole73 (20. Mai 2014)

Nicht wirklich  Wie finde ich den Einstieg?


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand Bock auf Shuttleruns am Eggberg am Wochenende? Hab ein größeres Auto Van mit Anhängerkupplung und zwei Räder. Oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Traillastige Tour in der näheren Umgebung? Todtnau wär auch mal wieder cool aber eigentlich wollte ich das ja boykottieren wegen der agehobenen Preise...


----------



## ole73 (22. Mai 2014)

Wir treffen uns immer Samstags 14:00 vorm Obi in Waldshut und fahren bevorzugt Trails! Im FB unter Bibertreff


----------



## IronSKY (18. Juni 2014)

Hey ich grüße euch !
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wohne seit knapp 3 Jahren in Laufenburg !
Ich selber fahre seit meiner Jugend gern MTB nur habe ich einen langen Break von guten 10 Jahren gehabt ! Aber  seit dem Umzug aus dem Münsterland hier ins wunderschöne Ländle hat mich das MTB Fieber wieder gepackt !
Nun suche ich hier in der Gegend um Laufenburg bis runter nach Lörrach nette einsteiger Trails die ich mit einem Hardtail (100mm Gabel ) fahren kann! Von der Fitness her bin ich doch recht gut trainiert und fahre gern mal 500 bis 1000hm für ne geile Abfahrt hoch  
Nur im technischen Bereich bin ich noch net so besonder gut  und deswegen wären für mich einsteiger Trails erstmal das beste!
Würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere von euch mir nen Tipp geben kann !

Mfg BoB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chef-fred (20. Juni 2014)

IronSKY schrieb:


> Hey ich grüße euch !
> Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wohne seit knapp 3 Jahren in Laufenburg !
> Ich selber fahre seit meiner Jugend gern MTB nur habe ich einen langen Break von guten 10 Jahren gehabt ! Aber  seit dem Umzug aus dem Münsterland hier ins wunderschöne Ländle hat mich das MTB Fieber wieder gepackt !
> Nun suche ich hier in der Gegend um Laufenburg bis runter nach Lörrach nette einsteiger Trails die ich mit einem Hardtail (100mm Gabel ) fahren kann! Von der Fitness her bin ich doch recht gut trainiert und fahre gern mal 500 bis 1000hm für ne geile Abfahrt hoch
> ...


----------



## chef-fred (20. Juni 2014)

lieber bob,

wirklich brauchbare touren sind hier zu finden:
http://www.bikepoint.ch/gpstouren.html


----------



## IronSKY (20. Juni 2014)

chef-fred schrieb:


> lieber bob,
> 
> wirklich brauchbare touren sind hier zu finden:
> http://www.bikepoint.ch/gpstouren.html



HEy danke für deine Antwort , nur habe ich leider bis dato noch kein GPS 
Kann also mit den Daten eher weniger was anfangen 
Aber trotzdem besten dank , vlt kann ich sie ja in Zukunft nutzen wenn ein GPS vorhanden ist 

Sind die Touren den auch mit einem HT fahrbar ?


----------



## chef-fred (20. Juni 2014)

IronSKY schrieb:


> HEy danke für deine Antwort , nur habe ich leider bis dato noch kein GPS
> Kann also mit den Daten eher weniger was anfangen
> Aber trotzdem besten dank , vlt kann ich sie ja in Zukunft nutzen wenn ein GPS vorhanden ist
> 
> Sind die Touren den auch mit einem HT fahrbar ?


----------



## chef-fred (20. Juni 2014)

gerne; daten kannst du dir in diversen viewern anschauen, da brauchst du also kein gps; wenn du halbwegs ortskundig bist, reicht das.
klassifizieren würde ich die touren eher als "all mountain", also lieber mit am oder enduro.

viel spass


----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2014)

Gibt es den Eggergtrail noch? war ewig nicht dort und überlege später eventuell mal dort vorbei zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (22. Juni 2014)

Naja, ich war dann heute mal da. Der Trail macht aber noch weniger Spaß als früher^^ 
Die auffahrt vom Parkplatz aus ist aber sehr schön, man hat immer mal wieder eine tolle Aussicht, wenn nur sie Stromleitungen nicht wären.


----------



## hemtbsch (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen aktuellen GPS-Track vom Eggbergtrail, sind den mal im vergangenen Jahr gefahren aber halt auch den Trail bergauf, da gibts doch sicher noch ne einfachere Variante bergauf.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2014)

Kennst du den Wandparkplatz? 
Von dort aus musst du ein Stück den Trail hoch und dann kommst du ja an die Stelle mit dem "Loch" wo unten direkt die Straße lang geht. Dort geht auch ein Waldweg lang, der sich dann ein Stück weiter teilt. Hier gehst du nach links und folgst immer dem Weg, ist angenehme zum hoch treten und ab und zu hast du noch ne schöne Aussicht auf den Rhein, wenn die Strommasten nicht wären


----------



## M-i-K-a (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Hätte jemand Bock nächstes Wochenende den Eggbergtrail zu fahren?

Komm aus Maulburg. Könnte denjenigen dann auch abholen mit dem Auto.

Grüße Michael :-D


----------



## chef-fred (7. Juni 2015)

..konnte heute seit langem mal wieder auf dem eggberg trail; danke den fleissigen trail-bauern!!! der untere teil ist traumhaft..


----------



## Dusius (7. Juni 2015)

Zumindest wenn man keine Landungen mag -.-


----------



## chef-fred (8. Juni 2015)

...nur ne frage der fahrtechnik...schnell gefahren wird daraus eine Landung...im ernst:ich meinte eher die parellele "neue" line


----------



## Dusius (8. Juni 2015)

Das hat beim besten willen nichts mit Fahrtechnick zu tun. Da sind eingach jede Menge Abschussrampen gebaut worden bei denen du ins flat fliegst, nacht nicht unbedings Spaß ^^
Mir persönlich gefällt der obere Naturbelassene Teil deutlich besser.


----------



## chef-fred (8. Juni 2015)

...also ich finde das ganze hat über die letzten beiden jahre schon erheblich mehr flow bekommen...es sind nicht mehr so viele sprünge ins flat und die die da sind kann man schnell fahren, so dass man in flachem winkel "einschlägt"....aber eigentlich wollte ich nur den fleissigen handwerkern danken; apropos: es hat vermutlich niemand was dagegen, wenn hand angelegt wird, z.b. um schöne landungen zu bauen..


----------



## chef-fred (8. Juni 2015)

falls interesse besteht:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1479701025614090/

...wusste ich garnicht, dass es das gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (14. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Lust spontan morgen (15.07) ne Runde über den Eggberg zu drehen? Abfahrt so ca. 18 Uhr ab Gewerbeschule, dauer ca. 2,25 h


----------



## Redshred (2. Oktober 2015)

*Schwarzwaldverein Bad-Säckingen wirbt für ein Miteinander*

hat schon jemand was davon gemerkt ? , Ihr könnt auf FB kommentieren:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenT...6687455649/821131011341877/?type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Oktober 2015)

Hoffentlich hat es der Jäger der an der Hütte auf dem Eggberg unterwegs ist auch gemerkt


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (1. Januar 2016)

Der Eggbergtrail müsste voll werden mit diesen Klebern..


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Januar 2016)

Der Eggbergtrail ist KEIN offizieller Pfad - weder für Wanderer noch für Biker !
Er wurde weder vom Schwarzwaldferein angelegt noch von ihm geflegt. Und ich glaube wenn die Nutzung so intensiv weiter geht ( duch PRIVATWALD !!) dann sind die Tage absehbar, wo mal irgend ein Waldbesitzer Gegenmaßnahmen ergreift, gegen das was in *SEINEM* Wald vor sich geht...

Das nur mal so als Denkanstoß


----------



## Dusius (11. Januar 2016)

jo den Denkanstoß kannst behalten, weiß doch eh jeder blabla


----------



## MEGATEC (4. Juni 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> jo den Denkanstoß kannst behalten, weiß doch eh jeder blabla



Klar das Leute mit Deiner Einstellung das nie peilen werden.

Ich kenn diejenigen die den Trail vor etlichen Jahren angelegt haben und ich kenn einige derjenigen die heute noch an ihm werkeln wenn auch manche Dinge die da gebaut wurden in meinen Augen da nichts zu suchen haben.
Gerade der Sprung über die Straße gehört weg, weil da sehr viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind.

Nehmen wir mal an da passiert was - dann könnt ihr Euch alle ausrechnen wie schnell es gar keinen Eggbergtrail mehr gibt !

Der Trail existiert nur weil er Jahrelang nur wenigen Einheimischen bekannt war und genutzt wurde.
Wenn ich aber nun seh das es da Shuttlebusse mit Basler Kennzeichen kommen, die in Egg oben 9-10 Biker ausladen dann wird das sehr sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2016)

ja gut der Trail hat halt viel Flow. Kann man versuchen geheimzuhalten aber früher oder später spricht sich das rum. Wo ist das jetzt ein Roadgap?


----------



## anicalp (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Locals,
Ich möchte diesen alten Thread nutzen um nach einpaar Tipps für Singletrails rund um Toodtmoos zu fragen.
Ich fahre für verlängertes Wochenende nach Todtnau (Bikepark) und ich will auch ein zwei Touren machen - es darf auch technisch sein (S2-S3), damit mein Freerider zunutze kommt.

Diese Tour habe ich hier gefunden: https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33753.html - sie sieht auf dem Papier gut aus

Weiter habe ich auf Outdooractive recherchiert und habe diese Wanderung über Hochkopf gefunden:
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/wanderung/suedlicher-schwarzwald/wanderung-um-todtmoos/1370700/
Ich dachte, es wäre besser in Uhrzeigerrichtung zu fahren, wegen des Trails nach Todtmoos.
Kann mir jemand schreiben, ob die Tour über Hochkopf so fahrbar ist und ob es nicht zu viel Konfliktpotential mit Wanderern hat.

Oder hättet ihr noch andere Tourentipps für diese Gegend?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (21. Mai 2017)

Hy Anicalp, 
der Trail im Wehratal ist ein zertifizierter Wanderweg (nennt sich Schluchtensteig) und gehört zu den 10 schönsten Wanderrouten in D.
Unter der Woche sehr wenig Wanderer, mit Tolleranz und Freundlichkeit normalerweise kein Problem. Der Teil links der Wehra ist toll zu fahren, viel Flow, z.T, ausgesetzt. Der Teil rechts der Wehra ist nicht empfehlenswert zum Biken (Wandern top) da Teilstücke bis S5 und immer wieder Schiebepassagen. Gib mal PN, dann sende ich dir die Top 5 des Hotzenwalds


----------



## anicalp (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Hotze-Blotz,
Danke für die Hilfe.
Meine Email ist: [email protected]
Freundliche Grüße,
Petr


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (22. Mai 2017)

Mail mit Daten ist unterwegs.


----------



## Marco1902 (6. Juni 2018)

Grabe mal den alten Faden hier aus, jetzt geht es im Gemeinderat um Rückbau. 
<a href="http://www.badische-zeitung.de/eine-sitzung-mit-gespraechsstoff" target="_top"><strong>Eine Sitzung mit Gesprächsstoff</strong> (veröffentlicht am Mi, 06. Juni 2018 auf badische-zeitung.de)</a>
Wieder einmal die Haftungsgeschichte...


----------



## DMLRUS (6. Juni 2018)

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/erhalt-und-legalisierung-des-eggbergtrails


----------



## chef-fred (7. Juni 2018)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-saeckingen/eine-sitzung-mit-gespraechsstoff--153290788.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (7. Juni 2018)

@Hotze-Blotz 
Wäre auch an den Top5 interessiert...komme aus Rheinfelden.
Meine Mail lautet: [email protected]

Danke !


----------



## chef-fred (8. Juni 2018)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/bad-saeckingen/brauchen-einen-ort-fuers-biken--153360729.html


----------



## DMLRUS (15. November 2020)

Hi. Kennst du das schon. ?Ein kräftiges Hallo an euch! Cool, dass ihr dem Einladungslink gefolgt seid.


Warum diese Gruppe!?


Vision: Jedes Dorf im Landkreis Lörrach bekommt seinen Biketrail! Warum? Es gibt ja auch überall einen Fußballplatz. Punkt.
Dazu braucht es einen Verein, der als Träger solche Strecken  betreiben darf. Siehe Freiburg, siehe Sasbach, in Basel,...


Ich bin Michael Kuttler und habe das hier veranlasst bzw. das Rad nun zum drehen gebracht. Das ist aber keine "one-man show". Je mehr Mitstreiter wir werden, desto unwichtiger werde ich. Am Anfang übernehme ich aber mal die Rolle des organisierens, bzw. Ich will einfach das es mit dieser Vision voran geht.


Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt, habe eine tolle Frau und zwei kleine Kinder. Da mir die ekone E Bike Shops gehören bin ich nicht nur aufgrund meiner Bike Leidenschaft mit dem Thema verbunden. Ich will nix bestimmen, sondern alle dürfen sich hier einbringen. Biken tue ich schon seit 25 Jahren...


Im folgenden will ich ein paar Umfragen unter uns starten,  um herauszufinden, was für Leute hier an board sind. Weiteres folgt dann...


Gibt es hier auch Leute, die schon in anderen Vereinen tätig sind? Bitte bei mir melden... Wir müssen nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Verein aufziehen, bzw. Sollten immer schauen, dass wir gemeinsam vorangehen und uns vernetzen. Fragen und Anregungen hier posten... Dazu ist die Gruppe da.
Guten Abend zusammen, nach 24h sind wir nun über 70 Personen im Chat. Wahnsinn! Das Thema scheint zu passen.


Um die nun Nachgekommenen auf Stand zu halten, folgende Infos:
Es gibt die Vision, dass wir legale Biketrails, RICHTIGE! , keine ausgewiesenen Forstwege rund um Lörrach haben wollen. LEGALE. Das geht mit der Form eines Vereines am Besten. Das zeigen alle andere Beispiele in Deutschland.


Wir wollen mit dieser Gruppe testen, wieviele Leute hier vor Ort sind, die so was auch wollen. Zudem wollen wir schauen, wer Zeit und Lust hat sich in irgendeiner Form dabei einzubringen. Lasst uns die Gruppe sauber halten von Bildchen und zuviel bla, bla, sonst werden die ersten genervt wieder austreten...


 Die bisherigen Umfragen ziehe ich hier nun nochmal rein. Dazu kommt nachher noch eine Umfrage, zu 'mit welcher Sache ihr euch gerne einbringen wollte/ könnte. Das ist dann nicht in Stein gemeißelt, sondern soll uns zeigen wieviel Potential hier schlummert. Wir könnten dann kleine Arbeitsgruppen zusammenstelen, die sich einzelne Themen vornehmen.


Die Vereinsgründung an sich ist übrigens easy und da haben wir das know how schon raus. Was Arbeit sein wird ist das drumherum...


Bis dahin könnt ihr noch die bisherigen Umfragen mitmachen.


Zum Schluss noch der Hinweis: Teilt den link zur Einladung in diese Gruppe unter euren Biker Kollegen: Egal wie alt, egal welches Bike sie fahren, egal ob Tour, xc, dh, Enduro, emtb, mtb, dirt, ...


Grüße, Michael Kuttler
Bitte hier mitmachen um mal zu sehen, wie alt die Leute hier sind....
https://doodle.com/poll/uig7scfvy8n2st2k
Wo wohnst du? https://doodle.com/poll/2a2cv3bg6mu3rszc
Was ich kann und wie ich mich vielleicht einbringen würde... - https://doodle.com/poll/2bguhuuqh5i9rcnq
Für die die die es nicht eh schon haben .. steht am Anfang drin dass man es teilen soll... https://chat.whatsapp.com/GOrYSD4EVuzFKsBFlXEy4A


----------

